
How progressive web apps change the mobile - saleehk
I wrote some PWA apps, Just thinking about future PWA
======
mapi3
Think about how native apps were a step backward in term of UX. People needed
to open the store, read the description and take the decision to install,
figure out that they had a good-enough network so they could install the app,
then wait 30 seconds for the app to install, enter the app, go through the on-
boarding to understand how it works, ...

Websites are much easier. We make a request in Google and load a website in
seconds that gives us just what we're looking for! It provides instant
gratification. It is also proven that people are more willing to stay engaged
once they've received some value. Smart developers will know when they can ask
visitors to install the app, receive push notifications, ...

With apps it's not uncommon that we don't remember why we installed it because
the app didn't give us instant value. With PWA, users will associate the app
with the gratification it provided at first use and will remain engaged.

~~~
saleehk
Thanks for that. Does it take the app industry market

~~~
mapi3
Many native apps still make sense as they need deep access to phone features
or better performances (games). Many apps are already backed by a website used
for acquisition and first engagement (and then pushed to install the app).
Both worlds have not been so disconnected anyway for the developers standpoint
so they should be able to adapt easily.

The question is more tricky regarding CPI ad networks or app analytics
services. CPI ad networks will make less sense because the Installation
disappears. Web technologies will make SEO easier for developers (app indexing
was not easy) so paid acquisition and SEO will be back in competition... which
should lower the ad spending. Retention remains key and app analytics and
mkting tools (like push notifications) have acquired a great know how about
managing users during their lifetime. So they should stay too.

Like in the 00's when developers had to adapt their skills from Windows
software to web technologies, I assume native apps developers should start
updating their web skills. It's hard to find the right guy for developing a
high quality PWA right now.

~~~
saleehk
Thanks for your response As you said its hard to get a guy a who develop
quality PWA .I think there is good job opportunity

